# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Facial hair is a problem?

## Bernadette

hey everyone. these days i've been searching online for some information (random information) and i have found a forum post and here's what i thought: do you think it is real? i mean, does it seem to you that facial hair can be a problem for doctors? i am visiting doctors and sometimes they do seem to look strange and me and i would like to ask if any of you have had something like this.

----------


## AlexieJ

It is a problem if its bothering you and affects your day to day living. There are skin procedure to avoid so much facial hair growth. I suggest talk to an expert near you.

----------


## sulkycat

I don't think your appearance is making a difference when going for a follow up refill. Just tell your doctor that you are growing out your beard and that's it.

----------


## Artista

*Hello Bernadette !*
 The responses from *Alex' and Sulky'* are *good ones for you.*
One more thing, *do NOT ALLOW yourself to become worried or stressed out* over that or anything else in your life.
Those issues *can and would* cause more problems for you.
(Bernadette is a _very nice name_!)

----------

